# help with BIO



## wajdiphotography (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi folks,
 My website is a 10 days old Home page 
I need someone who is a fluent English speaker ; good spelling, grammar and syntax to write my BIO 
Thanks


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 10, 2016)

Sure, send me all the information that you want incorporated by PM and I'll reply with the bio in a day or so.

Lew


----------



## wajdiphotography (Mar 11, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> Sure, send me all the information that you want incorporated by PM and I'll reply with the bio in a day or so.
> 
> Lew


hi Lew
ok i will send you major informations 

thankkkkkkks


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 11, 2016)

Love your "First Selfie" pic.


----------



## wajdiphotography (Mar 11, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Love your "First Selfie" pic.



I remember that I was scared of my father after doing it hhhhhhhh. He find out after processing the film and he was happy 
 Thank you


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 14, 2016)

wajdi,

strangely our conversation about your bio has disappeared from my list of messages.
Did you receive my re-writ of your bio?


----------



## wajdiphotography (Mar 14, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> wajdi,
> 
> strangely our conversation about your bio has disappeared from my list of messages.
> Did you receive my re-writ of your bio?



Yes i received  it
 I was outisde for few meetings 
I am reading it now 
Thank you again


----------



## tiaphoto (Mar 16, 2016)

Overall, I love your entire website and portfolio. Very beautiful models. I am actually considering rewriting my bio on my website as well.


----------



## Tom D (Oct 20, 2016)

Beautiful work and website!


----------

